# Toto Washlet Web Page



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

OK my girlfriend sent me this link and now she wants one of these things. First of all, when the web site started I was like WTF did she send me a link to. Any ways, have any of you all installed one of these contraptions? Or even used one? Is it worth the $$$? 

Thanks

http://www.cleanishappy.com/


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Um, a couple of those were dudes. Gross. Cool product though. Id like to try it before i buy it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have installed several of them, never used one though. I have never had anyone complain about them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Keep clicking on the 4th one and she uses it for all to see. :thumbsup:


I've got one of these, the inexpensive version and it does clean my arse, jut not my moral upbringing. :blink:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait,
who was inked up with the tramp stamp? I was getting kinda turned on until the dudes popped up. Now everything I think about myself is wrong and I'm all mixed up. Yet I still got that tingly feeling.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Dunbar,
when you are done with your business, and your water cleaner is done with it's, do you have to wipe with your hand to make sure it got all the dookie? I had a surgery on a fistula that left a divot near my bunghole that makes wiping with paper a pretty nasty business.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I still think people will have to wipe, under certain situations. So, why pay the price of it and still have to wipe.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why not go for the full Monte...










:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Why not go for the full Monte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put that bastard in a bottle and you got something sweeter than yohoo.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I still think people will have to wipe, under certain situations. So, why pay the price of it and still have to wipe.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


 

I scoot like a dog on a carpeted floor when I turn on the aquablaster to clean all my nooks and crannies like a Thomas's English Muffin. 

Someday, someday I'll graduate to the ball washer with limited electronic stimulation feature. 

I'm kinky like that. :brows:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Dunbar,
does that wash all the dookie out of the nooks and crannies, or do you have to wipe?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Dunbar,
> does that wash all the dookie out of the nooks and crannies, or do you have to wipe?


Well??? Does it work?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never had this many people interested in my arse before! 


I've been using one for 10 months now. 

I'm using the cheapest/plain jane one there is. Seat with water jet.


It does exactly what that link is describing, and it does a great job. 

It's absolutely no different than when you take a shower, and it's actually better.

You can control the force of the water. If you have a inexpensive one like mine, you have to boot and scoot to get all areas affected, clean.


To live almost 38 years before using one of these, knowing all the times I've wiped over and over and over on times where you just cannot work hard enough to keep yourself clean, this product is the answer.

With emotions and personal beliefs aside, this is a future product because I'm watching it evolve online in discussions more and more like PEX came into the focus. 

Bidets were toted as a product of only the wealthy or elite can afford. I promise you that when the poor people are exposed to this product and get past the shennanigans that people detest, this product will be like a rolling earthquake across the country when people start doing computations of how much they spend on toilet paper, how many clogged toilets toilet paper has created, and how much more cleaner their body truly is when they use the product.

That's it in a nutshell. Toilet paper adds up quick when you have a family of 4 or more. It's a constant expense. Toilet paper is #1 reason for soft matter clogs. Great for us but remember that it's fouling what's supposed to be a non-fouling plumbing system. It was created to be that way in design.

Do the math what it costs to take a tree to toilet paper

and 

then raw water to processed, and tell me which costs more. 


Which is our more abundant resource right now, and what takes less effort to create. 

Our disposable way of life is something that holds us accountable for the gift of change. 


Ever asked yourself why they haven't incorporated a built-in quick-connect to all toilets, removing the ever so common leaking toilet to drain system connection? 

At some point there has to be a graduation of change to stop what has shown that we need progress, lots of it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

please for the love of god. NO before and after pictures of you on the washlet


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Dunbar,
> does that wash all the dookie out of the nooks and crannies, or do you have to wipe?


It get's you cleaner than clean. wiping will be a thing of the past. nooks and crannies are totally clean


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I've never had this many people interested in my arse before!
> 
> 
> I've been using one for 10 months now.
> ...


 you said it all Dunbar. Roids will be gone and your women folk will have reduced to 0 urinary tract infections.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

sasflushable, How about an intro?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

house plumber said:


> please for the love of god. NO before and after pictures of you on the washlet


 

Loading to youtube as we speak...:blink:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Dunbar,
I usually don't dig looking at naked guys, but seeing you douching yourself would be an exception to the rule.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> sasflushable, How about an intro?


Sure. It seems a few here may know me. I've been plumbing for 10 to 11 years now maybe longer. I started plumbing when I was around 30. I started in new home construction now I'm part owner of a service company. I prefer drain cleaning to plumbing,go figure. My true passion in plumbing is toilet seat bidets. It's only right that people know I sell bidets and hold a few patent pendings for bidets. I'm happy to answer any questions anybody has about them. 1st thing I'll say is, of all the units I've tried weather I sell them or not. they all work good. No they all work great. Just some work better but it's small degrees of better.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Sure. It seems a few here may know me. I've been plumbing for 10 to 11 years now maybe longer. I started plumbing when I was around 30. I started in new home construction now I'm part owner of a service company. I prefer drain cleaning to plumbing,go figure. My true passion in plumbing is toilet seat bidets. It's only right that people know I sell bidets and hold a few patent pendings for bidets. I'm happy to answer any questions anybody has about them. 1st thing I'll say is, of all the units I've tried weather I sell them or not. they all work good. No they all work great. Just some work better but it's small degrees of better.


 Welcome to this forum!


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I've installed a bunch of these. They now have one that is pressure sensitive. I forgot and sat down to mount the remote. I wanted it to be the right convenient height for the h/o. Shore enough all the buttons I had been hitting earlier to try and test came to life and I got a little squirt. I need to remember these are all different and not to assume I know what I'm doing.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys
Roast Duck says it's just the same as taking a shower only better. As I usually value his opinion, I went into the shower, got into a head stand position. got my dear wife to hold my legs steady against the shower wall and had her turn on the pressure. Personally, I didn't care for it. The part with the water hitting the dirty parts was ok but I hated it when the water ran up my nose. 
Now considering TOTO was the dog on the Wizard of OZ, if they could incorporate the bidet with what Toto's can do that I can't, I'm sure we'd have a clean winner.
tl


----------



## mo1258 (Mar 2, 2009)

We have done a couple of these and everyone seems to be happy - lots cheaper than the bidet seat!
http://www.minishower.com/minish_commode.html#bottom


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Put that bastard in a bottle and you got something sweeter than yohoo.:laughing:


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

mo1258 said:


> We have done a couple of these and everyone seems to be happy - lots cheaper than the bidet seat!
> http://www.minishower.com/minish_commode.html#bottom


 

But do you have to be a muslim to use it?

I like it, but that would mean I would have to spread my legs, grab my nutbag and lift them up, then use the other hand with the wand and be able to push the button, go back far enough to get it all.

Now I'm talented...but seriously; there is way too much going on and the back side of my hand would be hitting the water/poop inside the toilet. 

Not good.

I sometimes have issue with the water spraying between the seat and the bowl.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

trout lake said:


> Hey guys
> Roast Duck says it's just the same as taking a shower only better. As I usually value his opinion, I went into the shower, got into a head stand position. got my dear wife to hold my legs steady against the shower wall and had her turn on the pressure. Personally, I didn't care for it. The part with the water hitting the dirty parts was ok but I hated it when the *water ran up my nose.*
> Now considering TOTO was the dog on the Wizard of OZ, if they could incorporate the bidet with what Toto's can do that I can't, I'm sure we'd have a clean winner.
> tl


 
A heavy diet of corn will solve that problem real quick when stray kernels block off the breathing passages and allow the water to pass over. :laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow Duck, thats.......ummmmm.....aaahhhh.........hmmmmmm.
Yup, that's nasty!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Duck, 
you are the best. That's why I asked about the nooks and crannies. You are one of the few people to describe in gory, clinical detail.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I ripped a fart today that was so loud and obnoxious that I started laughing, because anyone else would of heard it, they'd be laughing too.


Anyway, it wasn't harmless; I noticed when I went to the bank and then to the gas station and grocery store that by the minute, I had the itchy and scratchy show going on in my underwear and no cartoon about it! :blink:


It was so bad at the grocery store that I was walking funny to try and make it calm down. No such luck. I got home, threw groceries everywhere and headed right to my bidet toilet seat.


I didn't have to look to know that I had a reeses peanut butter cup dissolving between the cheeks but I checked the underwear; clean but wet.  That just proves the velocity of that last cannon shot. :laughing:

I fired up that bidet, full blast and I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt. It was cleaning because the bathroom started smelling bad and my dog was starting to snort/rub his nose like it was bothering him. 

I had to move around to get it all clean but y'know when you rub a dog's back and his leg starts acting like it's running, like it feels good? 

That's the feeling the jet stream does when you got a bad bad situation of uncleanliness going on down there and you've just cleansed your posterior probably better than the gravity of water running down your body while showering. 

I'm sitting here typing like my ass just got out of the shower, the rest of me didn't. :yes:

Ya'll are missing out on the best product out there for solving issues that's been going on for centuries. 

If our religion prevented us from using toilet paper like it is in other countries, we'd accept it and use it because there would be no alternative.

Some day we'll look at toilet paper as one of the hugest wastes of our precious resources of all times.

_(rips huge fart)_


Whoops! Time for a rerinse! :whistling2:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Duck,
> you are the best. That's why I asked about the nooks and crannies. You are one of the few people to describe in gory, clinical detail.


Gorier than I ever thought possible


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Gorier than I ever thought possible


 
Hey you'll never think the same of these again!!!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Hey you'll never think the same of these again!!!


 3 seconds ago they were my favorite. not so much now


----------



## faucetman886 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ive installed one and use it. all kidding aside it installs without a hitch, comes with all the quick connectors and works great. the biggest problem is getting electricity to it.
mine has the heated seat, adjustabke water temp, energy saving feature, washes front and back and oscillates to makes sure you are cleaned well. Im retired and disabled and have a range of motion difficulty and frankly it has bettered my daily life so I dont think of it as a luxury but as a real boon for us older folks or those older family members and family. I think it can be a real money maker for those of you in the trade if you sell it like that. I have told folks that all I need is for it to play MP3's, add a dvd player and a flat panel tv across from and I could live in there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

faucetman886 said:


> Ive installed one and use it. all kidding aside it installs without a hitch, comes with all the quick connectors and works great. the biggest problem is getting electricity to it.
> mine has the heated seat, adjustabke water temp, energy saving feature, washes front and back and oscillates to makes sure you are cleaned well. Im retired and disabled and have a range of motion difficulty and frankly it has bettered my daily life so I dont think of it as a luxury but as a real boon for us older folks or those older family members and family. I think it can be a real money maker for those of you in the trade if you sell it like that. I have told folks that all I need is for it to play MP3's, add a dvd player and a flat panel tv across from and I could live in there.


faucetman886, 

Please do not post to this site, this is for plumber only.

Thanks


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

I just installed a neorest in a new house. The electrical hasn't wired the receptacle yet so we haven't tested it. One thing Toto does that I don't like is the unifit mounting system. I hate drilling into tile or marble floors especially when they have electric or hydronic heat in them.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

PipeDreamer said:


> I just installed a neorest in a new house. The electrical hasn't wired the receptacle yet so we haven't tested it. One thing Toto does that I don't like is the unifit mounting system. I hate drilling into tile or marble floors especially when they have electric or hydronic heat in th
> em.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

